# Air Pump Suggestions



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

Just wondering what people are using for air pumps?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Octavian said:


> Just wondering what people are using for air pumps?


you can run air pump with intake outside the window. It used to increase PH as result of the water aeration. I do not remember what is missing in the water when you do not have fresh air

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

Was wondering what brand people are using? Rena, Tetra, etc.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

I use a Rena pump for aeration of my black worms. The sucker is fairly quiet but all of a sudden will start humming for no reason. I'm in the process of finding something quiter.


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

no wonder it's the same name as my ex. they sound awfully alike


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I've got a few I'm selling.

Elite 799 and 800 air pumps
Asking $10 each, half the price of new equivalent.









Tetra Whisper 60 Air Pump - 2 air outlets. $20
4 watts, Sufficient for tanks up to 60 gallons...I don't know the cc/min or PSI
Tetra Whisper 20 Air Pump - 1 air outlets. $15









Jet Stream 3500 air pump - 2 air outlets. $20
4 P.S.I., 3500 cc/min, 3.5 Watts


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

For the love of god get a silent one. Mine is like a jet engine in my cabinet. -_- Rena 300? for 25G tanks


----------



## CrankbaitJon (Mar 26, 2012)

Tetra is good. I got this pump made by Dolphin or it is called Dolphin. Worst pump I've ever bought. 1 out of 4 outlets stopped working after a month and it sounds like a truck.


----------



## GDidycz (Mar 6, 2012)

CrankbaitJon said:


> Tetra is good. I got this pump made by Dolphin or it is called Dolphin. Worst pump I've ever bought. 1 out of 4 outlets stopped working after a month and it sounds like a truck.


The Tetra whisper series is nice and quiet, well made too. Do you have any idea what size you need?


----------

